# Looking for some bluegill ponds



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone can point me towards some decent bluegill/ bass ponds in/ near kettering or beavercreek . I just want to find some half way decent spots to use the fly rod. I've been going to the kettering rec center, which is waaaaayyyy over populated with bluegills. But they're mostly small 5" is kinda big for there.

There are a few pond near county line rd. And research rd. Near some big business offices. But I don't know if I can fish there or how to get permission. I guess I could just walk up there, but I dunno if they have a front desk or not.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

zach the research Ponds near Reynolds are OFF LIMITS and youll get the law called on you, its a bummer because fishing many years ago was decent there before they started cracking down on folks. ( 20 years ago) I can remember when there were a dozen cars parked along the gaurdrails on patterson every night, Im sure that caused the problem. 
As far as ponds go, I have some I fish but all private, between the beavercreek Y, and all the subdivision ponds in Bcreek, you should be good. There are several ponds in the Bcreek park system that i have always done decent in over the years so try those. 
Kettering doesnt have much to work with besides Delco and the pond by the Fraze. most else i know of are all private.

Salmonid


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the info... I figured the research ponds were a no go. Ill try some of the beavercreek ponds Friday weather permitting.... any in particular u would try first?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Satellite imagery is your friend. Think apartment complexes & subdivisions.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

There's a really nice looking pond near my job on wilmington avenue but u gotta live there or know someone to fish there... I thought about hanging in the parking lot and bribing a tenant. Or going to mgmt. And offering to collect litter in exchange for fishing access. Right up the road from the tiny pond near hospice

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

zach, 25 years ago that place was littered with stunted 8" bass and 4" gills, Id love to hear its fishing better now, keep me posted, BTW we always rode our bikes down there and noone ever questioned up. probably though we were a bunch of crazy kids....'

Salmonid


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I've heard it was better now... but no first hand experiences. The little hospice pond has some giant carp but they're shy... lots of pressure. The fly rod might get them though. The larger horseshoe shaped one gets almost no pressure so who knows

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

